# Under 16's tests??



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

finally went to the doctors today as i'm missing a bit of school every month due to my IBS pains, and the doctor has referred me to the hospital to a gastrologist. i asked her what type of tests they would be doing and she said that i would probably not have to have a endoscopy (Thank god!) as i'm only 15 and that they would just talk to me about it first. does anyone know what type of tests they may do?


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

When I was diagnosed when I was 10 or 11 they just did a blood test, a stool test and a (breath) test for lactose intolerance. They generally don't do invasive tests for teens as a first line as far as I know.


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

k, thanks a lot


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

No prob. Feel better and I hope your test results come back well.


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

well i've been offically diagnosed with ibs for a few months now and at last been refered to a gastrologist, i was told that i should expect a colonoscopy and other tests i'm only 17, when you see that doctor dont go in there expecting nothing and just a talk, i would go in there expecting some sort of test that way you wont worry to much about it. ive got awhile till i see the doctor but i've looked at all the test that might be done and i feel better knowing what to expect so i aint to worried. if they dont do any test then thats great but its best to go in there knowing you might have to have something.


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm 16 and I have had an upper and lower GI along with two colonoscopys. I was out when they did the GI's and one of the colonoscopy's. The other they druged me and I could hardly care. If they recomend this you can ask to not be awake and they will knock you out. It's not so bad don't worrie so much over it.


----------



## 15837 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey im 14 and i have had -two endoscopys-3 colonoscopys-2 upper GI's one with small bowel followthrew-catscan-2 breath test-blood work for allergies-blood works for nutrient anaylasis-exploritory surgery-3 ultrasounds - stomach emptying studyand more.....i wouldnt worry tho the maine ones arent that bad


----------



## 18233 (Mar 30, 2006)

heyi was told i had ibs just last week. i had been suffering from upet stomachs, wind, stomach pains and i wasjustgetting so upsetover it, so as i am just over 16 they didnt send me to a childrens doctor but i saw this very nice doctor. i thought i had afood intolerance to wheat but he thought i had ibs. i didnt have to have no tests except a urine sample and a blood test and he also felt my stomach area and from that he was able to tell me it was ibs and give mesome pills for the pain and putmeon a high fibre diet. hopefully u wont have to have any tests but dont worry at least to will start to get it sorted. gd luck x


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

i went to the hospital for my IBS, and because i and my doctor were certain about what it was, they told the hospital. i had blood tests to start with, they came back clear so next time i went the hsopital just talked it through with me, identifying how it exactly affected my life (whether it was a burden on school etc.). after giving me weak laxatives that seemed to just make it worse and give me more pain they concluded i could either just accept that it was IBS and live with it (they didn't say that in so many words but you get the idea) or they could do a colonscopy to see if it was anything else. as you can imagine i decided to live with my IBS.


----------

